# Returning To Sikhi, Actually



## Lionchild (Feb 13, 2006)

well... here i am, again. In one of my old forums, so much has changed, so many new members!

I am happy to say that i have returned to sikhism.

A actually have been restudying sikhi for a few months now, and am a little more mature.

I should delete my previous post :whisling: 

anyways, i also want to say that SFC will return this year.

-Bindy Bains, formorly khalsa starr

BTW, can i get a username change?


----------



## Arvind (Feb 14, 2006)

Welcome dear 

Veer Aman Singh may do the needful. Please ask him about ID change.

Thanks.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 15, 2006)

Jee aiyan Nu Brother..welcome back..

Jarnail singh gyani


----------

